# engine swap question



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

was wondering if anyone has tried to do a swap with a frontier engine and if so what all did u need or what ever u swapped with


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

I know in a 2wd application they pratically drop right in, 4wd.. i would imagine you would just need a 4wd motor.. or just the oil pan.


Some wiring IS going to be necessary though. Its just a matter if you want to swap the whole harness over, or just rewire your existing stuff with a few new plugs.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok but what engines would drop right in with out to much modding and i want something that has power


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

I think the frontier DE is your best bet. Someone else might chime in though.


If you swap to a frontier motor, you might be picking up 30-40hp, not a massive upgrade considering they come with tiny cams and lower compression.

Or swap to a V8 and have piratically no wiring to do, but it would be really front heavy and corner like crap.



What i did, was do a crapload of reading (OCD style) about the swap process and everything thats needed, ask lots of questions, etc.

I think the frontier motor would be a good choice, it should be the easiest swap, easy to upgrade later with cams and a turbo (much more reading) people have hit 500hp on the ka24de with stock everything except a big turbo.. of course it only lasted a few pulls lol

Ive only got about 220hp right now but its a lot of fun. Ill be turning the boost up after installing an intercooler soon.


----------



## 91XEPATH (Jul 14, 2010)

The *3.3 L* (3275 cc) *VG33ER* _is supercharged and produces 210 hp (157 kW) at 4800 rpm with 246 lb·ft (334 N·m) of torque at 2800 rpm. Output was 170 hp (134 kW) at 4800 rpm with 202 lb·ft (274 N·m) of torque at 2800 rpm on the N/A. _

The *3.0 L* (2960 cc) *VG30E* _produced 153 hp (114 kW) and 182 ft·lbf (247 N·m). _

The *KA24E* was : _140 hp (105 kW) @ 5600 rpm 
Max torque: 152 ft·lbf (206 Nm) @ 4400 rpm 
Valve Configuration: SOHC, 12 valves_


These engines i just listed will fit without major mods to engine or exhaust. Just some minor wiring and oil pan swaps and the correct exhaust manifold. A good bit of power with little mods would be the VG33ER, but i hope you have a deep pocket if your wanting that. And my VG30E is producing the same power (roughly) as the VG33ER *without* the blower. So its up to you.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

That would include swapping trans too, didnt even think about that.. The VG trans are burly as heck.

Swapping to the VG30 sounds like a waste of time unless you do some upgrades.

I think the frontier DE was about 120hp lol


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok but ECU or ECM how would i go about doing that do i need every bit of wires there or what


----------



## 91XEPATH (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah did'nt think about the transmission. My 91 has the FS5R30A trans and its a beast.


----------



## 91XEPATH (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah you would need the ECU and wiring harness going from 4 cylinder to 6 cylinder. On a hardbody its really straight forward. Not to difficult. But i run Megasquirt, i like to have complete control of my engine managment. But opinions are like assholes every body has one. Just do whats easiest for you without any short cuts. They will bite you in the ass.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well im still thinking about doing a swap and thats if i keep it


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Well you have some options..

Swap to a frontier motor and use your existing transmission, clutch etc (might as well upgrade, but you dont have to now)

Swap to a VG and change the crossmember, driveshaft and maybe a few other things. 

Or you could swap to something completely different, but thats usually not easy.

If you are looking for good mileage and a cheap motor, the frontier DE would be the best bet. Its a 4 valve motor that breathes really well. You should be getting 20-25mpg and have a decent amount of power. The frontier intake/cams are very restrictive. You can upgrade the motor with 240 parts as you learn more and become more confident. Adding a turbo would get you an easy and decently reliable 300hp. Thats where im going, until i have money to get forged pistons and build the motor.


With the VG, you can probably find one 4x4 easier, it will put out more hp and low end torque in stock form (reliability). I hardly know anything about the VG, so i dont know about parts interchangability. I dont know if you could install the 4 valve heads to get it to breathe better. Transmissions on the VG will take 7-800hp and hard launches with slicks. KA transmission will do that once lol


Im very biased to the KA24DE swap because thats what i have. The 4 cylinder motors are SO much easier to work on, esp when you have all the extra stuff gone. I would love to have a 4 valve VG with boost:idhitit: so i dont hate, i just dont know anything about it, so dont take my word on anything VG lol


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey, Nissan4x4.27...bottom line is that, if you want to swap your motor...almost all of the above need the ECU changed as well, its not really hard, but takes some time(if you havn't done this before) and is a great way to learn your truck and how all this SH!T works. My feeling is that you want the truck...but need to get by the emissions in CA. Schmauster has these trucks figured out real well...keep in touch with him!
I'll peanut gallery where I can...LOL


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Thanks BMX!


You shouldnt be afraid of wiring! 

Keep in mind, most of the sensors and stuff, have a power, ground and ecu signal... as long as it goes to the right pin on the ecu then youre fine, its not voodoo magic. Splicing the motor harness into your existing power and grounds is the easiest way for sure. Making your own harness wouldnt be hard at all though. Ive only done the wiring on my truck, no previous experience, and i know i could do it again.


----------

